
What's My Color IQ? - curtis
https://www.xrite.com/hue-test
======
userbinator
Alternatively: how good is your monitor's colour accuracy?

I find it a little odd that they didn't mention that as being one of the main
factors that can affect the outcome of the test.

~~~
neom
Farnsworth Munsell is based on a subset of sRGB, so unless you're using a
cathode ray tube, your eyes, not your screen, will discern the hue.

~~~
userbinator
Cheap (and even not-so-cheap) LCDs can be pretty inaccurate:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farnsworth-
Munsell_100_hue_tes...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farnsworth-
Munsell_100_hue_test#Formal_monitor_tests)

In particular, I suspect the DACs and gamma buffers used to derive the LCD
driving voltages may have some non-monotonic effects, which would definitely
affect the test --- i.e. if increasing the numerical R, G, or B value actually
_decreases_ the corresponding colour intensity, even slightly, of the light
emitted.

------
hathawsh
This particular color test is tricky because it's not a simple linear
progression. After finishing the test, I converted the RGB values to HSV and
found irregular jumps in hue (sometimes 3 degrees, sometimes 6) along with
nonlinear changes in saturation and value levels. The irregularity probably
makes it a better test, but it's annoying because when it's "perfect" it still
looks ragged. :-)

~~~
SuperPaintMan
> The irregularity probably makes it a better test, but it's annoying

This made me take a look at what they're doing and the sRGB vals map fairly
close to their Munsell counterparts. The value has been fixed which is nice
for this kind of test, but yeah non-linear hue progression. Probably helps as
a discernment test considering how much closer the center colors are to each
other.

[Possibly unordered] 10R 5/6, 2.5yr 5/6, 7.5YR 5/4, 5YR 5/6, 7.5YR 5/6, 10YR
5/6, 2.5Y 6/6, 5Y 6/6
[0][https://github.com/germ/munsellScript](https://github.com/germ/munsellScript)

------
CryoLogic
C'mon HN. Yeah there is no backend validation on the min and max scores.
Doesn't mean you have to hack it.

~~~
stuntkite
Yeah, that was lame. I mean the test was mildly interesting, but they could
have provided a few more stats and not just the min and max for my gender.
Maybe if they had decided to make a graph they would have thought about form
validation and acquired useful results.

------
wruza
I barely see these color differences, but swapping pairs clearly shows what’s
wrong. It is like a bubblesorting by hand.

Score 0 (iphone se screen)

~~~
tomxor
> swapping pairs clearly shows what’s wrong. It is like a bubblesorting by
> hand.

I found exactly the same, looking at the overall gradient only gets you so
far. I wonder if the magnitude of the statistic of 1 in 255 women and 1 in 12
men have more to with how many people figure out how to effectively sort
things without being explicitly told than it has to do with colour - perhaps
if an equivalent subtle sorting test was done with something other than colour
it would reveal a similar statistic.

~~~
foob
The difference is definitely genetic. Colorblindness is generally caused by
recessive genes that are part of the X chromosome. That means that the
proportion of men who are colorblind is basically equal to the proportion of X
chromosomes with one of these recessive genes. Women have two sets, so they
need the gene on both chromosomes in order to exhibit colorblindness. This
means that their proportion of colorblindness is roughly the square of that of
men (actually less because there are different types of colorblindness).

~~~
tomxor
Yes but i'm talking about the statistic having a potentially invalid baseline
because of the method of testing gives some people an advantage separate from
physical ability to perceive colour depending on how they complete the test.

~~~
Moodles
Could we not also correct by simply telling the participants this technique (I
used it too and have the same experience of only being 100% sure after bubble
sort)

~~~
tomxor
Yes, but it's probably more reliable to just construct a test that forces them
to compare in a pairwise sort, than try to explain how to do it.

------
hatsunearu
[https://imgur.com/a/3j3DJ5n](https://imgur.com/a/3j3DJ5n)

Perfect score, but someone forgot to validate their inputs :P

~~~
m1el
Yep.

[https://i.imgur.com/L23YNYA.png](https://i.imgur.com/L23YNYA.png)

~~~
jcelerier
how's life going with the little choppers ? are they still on a refined
gasoline diet ?

------
rossdavidh
" Best Score for your Gender -2147483648 Worst Score for your Gender
2147483647" Well ok then, I guess my score is about in the middle. But I think
maybe they have something going on that's not quite what they intended.

~~~
mwambua
Those are the min and max values of an int32. Not sure... but wild guess is
that something went wrong with input validation.

------
JeanMarcS
Best Score for your Gender -2147483648 Worst Score for your Gender 2147483647

Hum... I thought 0 was the lowest score :)

(Made 2 by the way, but maybe the night shift on my phone have something to do
with it)

~~~
natecavanaugh
They mention that 0 is the perfect score, though I'm not sure how the highest
and lowest they mention relate to one another (let alone how someones score
could be that far off), but I also got a score of 2 and also in Night Shift
mode. My weakest area was 17 (a greenish-teal like slice of the spectrum),
which would make some sense in how yellow/orange relate to the colors green
and blue.

------
Kaibeezy
Someone’s made a game of this.

Blendoku -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blendoku](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blendoku)

More engaging than expected. Kid (7) loves it.

------
gnicholas
It would be interesting if they factored in time spent.

I'd also be interested to know if people have different strategies for solving
these. I first arranged them into left and right halves, then went through and
tweaked the order until I was happy. Toward the end, I did a couple reversals
just to see if it looked better or worse. In all cases it looked worse and I
switched it back. Final score was 0.

~~~
l0b0
Just did a rough ordering and then went through swapping each to see if that
improved matters, and ended at a score of 0. I wonder if years of amateur
photography and editing has helped, similar to grinding through IQ tests.

~~~
kqr
The swapping technique seems powerful to me. I do these with a type of bubble
sort algorithm which works surprisingly well.

------
jambalaya
Proud owner of a score of 16. I'm red-green colorblind with f.lux running.

------
divanvisagie
Challenge accepted
[https://gist.github.com/divanvisagie/fb490ef8a9c6c93c57ed827...](https://gist.github.com/divanvisagie/fb490ef8a9c6c93c57ed827b74e04cd0)

------
vatys
6 with night shift on

0 with night shift off (0 is perfect score)

Interesting how much the yellow shift impacts the ability to discern color
difference. My night shift slider is only about a quarter of the way up.

Good reminder to not do color critical work with night shift on.

~~~
trophycase
Also got a 6 with night shift on. Haven't tested without yet, but I was having
difficulties with a few because of what I felt was the night shift.

EDIT: Just tested without night shift and got 0. Very iteresting :)

------
jraph
To me, this feels like a clever ad for their products, where most people will
feel good because they get perfect score if not colorblind and will want to
read will being receptive. Usage of term "IQ" may further flatter ego and
attract people to do the test.

I admit enjoying doing the test. I think I would have liked something like "ah
ah, you were wrong for these colors!".

I'm still interested in a color perception test.

------
asdojasdosadsa
Well, that was different, haven't actually seen one of these. Thanks for
sharing. Ps: Best Score for your Gender -2147483648 Worst Score for your
Gender 2147483647

:/

~~~
mrmattyboy
Yeh - I saw that.. someone's been having a play!

------
Tyrannosaur
I've had practice for this test- had this android game recommended to me a
couple months ago. It's not bad.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zutgames.i...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zutgames.ilovehue)

------
wnevets
I got a score of 74 without doing anything.

~~~
gpvos
Figures. 0 is the perfect score.

------
marcoperaza
Does this work? Can anyone who is actually color-blind confirm that they can't
get a perfect score?

~~~
_kush
I am colorblind (mild protan) and I got a perfect score.

------
redka
I've got perfect score even though I'm regularly unable to name simple colors
correctly

~~~
amiller2571
I got a prefect score and I didn't really try. I'm not sure their game is
working correctly.

------
nealabq
Experimentation suggests the scores are always even and range from 0 thru 128
(inclusive). And the initial layouts usually score between 70 and 100.

I would expect the initial layout scores to center around 64 instead of 84.

My sample size is not large, about 20.

------
daemonhunter
Perfect score and I am supposedly slightly colorblind in the blue/green range.

------
gsich
Score 6

i got some problems with Ishihara color tables though (but only tried the
wikipedia ones)

------
matthberg
A similar thing from different people in which you have to match colors before
a timer runs down: [http://color.method.ac/](http://color.method.ac/)

~~~
Fnoord
The time addition makes it very stressful for me, and that makes the game a
very different experience than the article's one.

------
Moodles
I got a perfect score. I don't know if my color differentiating ability is
particularly great. I think a good algorithm is: put them in roughly the right
order and then (2) do bubble sort.

------
hoppelhase
Reminds me of the Android game "I love hue".

------
snissn
I'm red green color blind and scored a zero (perfect score) on my Macbook pro

------
michaelmcmillan
> Best Score for your Gender -2147483648

> Worst Score for your Gender 2147483647

Sigh, computers.

~~~
ryandrake
More like "sigh, programmers". Guarantee the computer is doing exactly what
it's being told to do.

~~~
michaelmcmillan
I'd say that's implicit. A computer consists of hundreds of abstractions
constructed by apes like ourselves.

------
arikrak
Swapping didn't work when swapping the 2nd and 3rd to elements.

------
baalimago
Color _IQ_, really?

------
dmead
it's bugged

Best Score for your Gender -2147483648

~~~
skolemtotem
it's not bugged, it's been hacked

------
miguelrochefort
0

------
dvh
Not to brag but as 35 I got 0 on $49 phone. Exupery would be so proud of me.

~~~
exikyut
What phone?

~~~
dvh
MyPhone pocket

------
cup-of-tea
> Best Score for your Gender -2147483648 > Worst Score for your Gender
> 2147483647

Who did this? Come on... own up.

------
lancewiggs
A messsge blocks the site (without ability to remove) to tell me to rotate my
phone - but how I use my device is not anyone’s business.

~~~
gsich
oh look we got a rebel over here

